# PLO: Avoid the crowded pier - fish off the road!



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

The pier is a good spot, but people often overlook the causeway [road that crosses the water.] I love that lopsided road! It offers a wide variety of fishes and some of them actually bigger then what shows up on the pier! Be careful of the rip-rap. [rocks] There are large stones on the bay side of the road, that can be exceedingly difficult to navigate. I'm almost 50 and I don't have too much trouble, though, but Iv'e been going it a long time....I just go slow and stick to the big stones as they are more stable. 

Fishbites work really well here along with cut fish. Long surf rods work the best and there are walkable port-a-potties. Keep parked between the yellow lines and the nice folks who run the park [and the cops] will leave you alone. 

There are no lights on the causeway, so BYO. Last year I was reeling in a whiting and it got bit in half! A few minutes latter a spot got it as well. I don't have a preference as to where on the road I fish, It's all about the same depth. I do set one pole on the lake side to catch white perch [when it's slow.] :fishing:

The Cornfield harbor/Potomac side is deeper. It has less direct access, but it offers a nice change up. People will not be crowding you here, which is a nice change from the pier, where your's truly got in quite a few scraps when he was young and full of beans! 

Anyway, I posted this to help take some heat off the boring pier and help folks to have a better time and catch more fish! 

I almost forgot....much less snags from the shore!


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Sounds like my cup of tea.... I avoid the piers like the plague due to the crowds


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete that sounds great but at age 67 the old knees become a problem on the rocks. Now the only thing on the rocks is some good sippin' stuff.:beer:


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Pete that sounds great but at age 67 the old knees become a problem on the rocks. Now the only thing on the rocks is some good sippin' stuff.:beer:


In that case try about half-way up the pier [submerged island]....live-line a spot [when they get in] hold onto your pole! :fishing:


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

any tips on the lil beach at the left side of the pier... it is small but will this have any production of fish ?.... I see people at the right side of the pier on the rocks but not at the sand on the left.
Looks nice to set 2-3 rods...


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

WDinarte said:


> any tips on the lil beach at the left side of the pier... it is small but will this have any production of fish ?.... I see people at the right side of the pier on the rocks but not at the sand on the left.
> Looks nice to set 2-3 rods...


Don't know about the left side. Have only seen people there sporadically. 

Interesting points about POL....

It was used as a hospital










After that it was a civil war prison camp - my ggdad was held there and lived.










The light house is said to be one of the most haunted buildings in the world. 










It was made into a video game, with giant land crabs and a scary amusement park!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Stinky_Pete said:


> In that case try about half-way up the pier [submerged island]....live-line a spot [when they get in] hold onto your pole! :fishing:


Pete thanks for the info but I think PLO Pier will go to the bottom of the list if it's like this:


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

hey what video game was that?? It looks like a scene from Left 4 Dead 2....


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

used to fish the causway all the time good fishing but need to heave it out a ways for the better fish still better than the pier


----------



## Lunchbox17 (Aug 21, 2009)

The game is called Fallout 3.

Also, When I was a few years younger I landed a small flounder on the beach. Haven't been back since.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Lunchbox17 said:


> The game is called Fallout 3.
> 
> Also, When I was a few years younger I landed a small flounder on the beach. Haven't been back since.


Back in the late 60's, I hooked and landed a 3 lb speckled trout. Didn't know what it was at the time. Caught sea robins, drum, blow fish, whiting, grunts, and an eel that must have been 3' long! Used to go here with my dad and my brother when they were alive. Also took many a fine ex flame and long forgotten amigos to this spot. :fishing:


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

love fishing the river side, pier not so much


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

richardbb85 said:


> love fishing the river side, pier not so much


Can you elaborate on this post? Inquiring minds want to know! What do you catch on the riverside?


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

usually it is less crowded, so more room to work with. i have caught croakers, blues, puppy drum, spots from the river side, must better experience than fishing on the pier. 

fished the pier couple times, it was just way too crowded at night.


----------

